# Titanic kommt als Serie zurück!



## Mandalorianer (23 März 2011)

*Leider ohne Kate und Leo
Titanic kommt als Serie zurück!​*

Die Titanic kommt zurück! Zumindest als Mini-Serie ins Fernsehen. Im April 2012 will der britische TV-Sender ITV das Serienhighlight ausstrahlen, nämlich genau 100 Jahre nach dem Untergang des Mega-Schiffes. Dieses sank am 12. April 1912 und riss 1.500 Menschen in den Tod.

Doch das dürfte nach dem Blockbuster von James Cameron (56) aus dem Jahre 1997 jedem bekannt sein. Leonardo DiCaprio (36) und Kate Winslet (35) waren damals mit ihrer tragischen Liebesgeschichte der Mittelpunkt in dem 200 Millionen Dollar teurem Film. Der geplanten Serien stehen 15 Millionen Dollar zur Verfügung. Das Drehbuch wird auch nicht von James geschrieben, sondern von Julian Fellows (61). Der bekam 2002 einen Oscar für das „Gostford Park“. Keine schlechte Wahl also.

In der Show soll es, wie bei Kate und Leonardo, auch um zwischenmenschliche Dramen gehen. Ob das ein Quotenhit wird, wird sich zeigen, denn der Film von James Cameron ist einfach eine riesige Konkurrenz und schraubt die Erwartungen enorm hoch. 


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (23 März 2011)

na dann darf man ja gespannt sein, wie die Geschichte diesmal ausgeht happy09


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 März 2011)

also ich denke der pott geht sowieso unter


----------



## Punisher (23 März 2011)

Untergang in 100 Teilen


----------



## tommie3 (23 März 2011)

Da hat die Welt drauf gewartet


----------



## Mandalorianer (23 März 2011)

*AW: Titanic kommt als Serie zurück! Update*

*Titanic: ITV plant 15-Millionen-Dollar-Miniserie​*
*
Im April 1912 hat sich mit dem Untergang der Titanic eine der bekanntesten Schiffskatastrophen der Seefahrt ereignet. Anlässlich des bevorstehenden hundertsten Jahrestags plant der britische Sender ITV eine aufwendige Neuverfilmung der Ereignisses als Miniserie.
​*
Ist heute der internationale James-Cameron-Remake-Day - und keiner hat uns etwas davon gesagt? Während der berühmte Hollywood-Regisseur eine TV-Serie basierend auf seinem Kinofilm „True Lies“ (1994) produzieren will (Serienjunkies vom 13. September 2010), arbeitet der britische Privatsender ITV an einer Neuverfilmung jenes Stoffes, den Cameron zu einer internationalen Blockbuster gemacht hat: „Titanic“.

„Titanic: ITV plant 15-Millionen-Dollar-Miniserie“ 

Und die britischen TV-Macher haben sich ehrgeizige Ziele gesetzt: Die 15 Millionen Dollar teuere Miniserie soll das „definitive Drama“ über die Katastrophe werden, mit diesen Worten zitiert Variety Kevin Lygo, den geschäftsführenden Direktor von ITV Studios.

Als Autor haben die Macher Julian Fellowes für das Projekt engagiert, der 2002 für das Drehbuch zu „Gosford Park“ mit dem Oscar ausgezeichnet wurde. Produziert werden soll die Serie von Nigel Stafford-Clark, der zuvor vor allem durch die ehrgeizige Verfilmung von Charles Dickens' „Bleak House“ für die BBC von sich Reden gemacht hat.

Als Ko-Produzenten sind derzeit der kanadische Sender CanWest und der irische Kanal TV3 mit an Bord. Auf der kommenden MipCom in Cannes soll allerdings die Beteiligung mindestens eines weiteres Partners aus den USA oder Europa gesichert werden.

Auf Sendung gehen soll die - je nach Wunsch als zweimal 90 Minuten oder viermal 60 Minuten ausgelieferte - Miniserie im April 2012, pünktlich zum Jahrestag der berühmten Schiffskatastrophe.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Muli (23 März 2011)

Na herrlich ... das Schiff geht auch immer wieder aufs Neue unter ...

Aber ich habe eine Frage: 2 mal 90 Minuten oder 4 mal 60 Minuten? Da stimmt doch was nicht nach Adam Riese 
(Es sei denn, dass die 90 Minuten exklusive Werbung sind und die 60 Minuten sind 45 Minuten plus Werbung ... )


----------

